# need good graphic arts software i want to practice



## name is guy (Feb 27, 2009)

hello ive been doing art for a long time now ,on paper ,computer or whatever and been looking at some of the free ware programs and they are all so very different in function and style that I need five different programs to learn.
The problem is all the fee ware ive used sucks ,but i can still work them to the bone. im looking for something high end and free with no (left outs)


----------



## geekology (Mar 1, 2009)

What type of computer graphics are you doing? I render with Poser everyday creating 3D images. Anything from simple objects to complex complete human and non-human gaming characters. You can download a free-trial to work with to see if it's something of interest. If you don't want to do that you can use Daz Studio which is free

Daz Studio: http://www.daz3d.com/i/software/studio?_m=d
Poser 7 Trial: http://my.smithmicro.com/downloads/index.html

If you are looking for more illustrator type programs - I found lots of them one day while writing an article for my blog. I cannot endorse them as I haven't tried them personally.

Inkscape: http://www.inkscape.org/
DrawPlus: http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/software/DrawPlus/default.asp

Hope I helped a tad. Good Luck!


----------

